# VAF4A UK settlement visa



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello all, in final process of submitting app & just got a little confused on Part 4, 4.11-4.15...since it follows the questions regarding my parents I thought it was asking about my most recent ex that i divorced over 20 years ago...it reads spouse/partners name, nationality, ect...is it asking about my most recent legal divorce or my FIANCE/PROPOSED CIVIL PARTNER in the UK???
Also, wondering if there is a time frame restriction between submitting on line application & sending in hard copy app with other documents...for example if i do the online app tomorrow is there a cut off 2 weeks, 30 days, ect that i have to get all supporting paperwork to them via mail?
Thanks for your help & sure i'm over looking & freaking out here


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Hello all, in final process of submitting app & just got a little confused on Part 4, 4.11-4.15...since it follows the questions regarding my parents I thought it was asking about my most recent ex that i divorced over 20 years ago...it reads spouse/partners name, nationality, ect...is it asking about my most recent legal divorce or my FIANCE/PROPOSED CIVIL PARTNER in the UK???


If you aren't married (i.e. single and engaged), you don't answer those questions and go straight to 4.16. VAF4A is a one-size-fits-all form and is used by many different categories of people, such as married, engaged, in civil partnership etc.



> Also, wondering if there is a time frame restriction between submitting on line application & sending in hard copy app with other documents...for example if i do the online app tomorrow is there a cut off 2 weeks, 30 days, ect that i have to get all supporting paperwork to them via mail?


30 days from submitting online application to sending off your supporting documents.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> If you aren't married (i.e. single and engaged), you don't answer those questions and go straight to 4.16. VAF4A is a one-size-fits-all form and is used by many different categories of people, such as married, engaged, in civil partnership etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 30 days from submitting online application to sending off your supporting documents.


thanks a bunch so guessing 4.16 is asking about my children not hers?? it asks about hers later


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

southpaw said:


> thanks a bunch so guessing 4.16 is asking about my children not hers?? it asks about hers later


Yes, and if any are travelling with you.


----------



## tahira11 (Jan 2, 2013)

hey i am applying for my husband, we got married last month, and i live in the uk, and he is pakistan, im just little confuse on how to apply online? is it i have to apply online and stuff? can you please tell me and how


----------



## AminSeyed (Dec 18, 2012)

Joppa said:


> If you aren't married (i.e. single and engaged), you don't answer those questions and go straight to 4.16. VAF4A is a one-size-fits-all form and is used by many different categories of people, such as married, engaged, in civil partnership etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 30 days from submitting online application to sending off your supporting documents.


I thought it was 90 days from when you complete the online application 

"your online form will be valid:

until your appointment date, if you have booked an appointment through Visa4UK and you have a visa appointment reference (VAR) number; or
for 90 days from the date when you submit it, in other circumstances. We cannot accept your form after this 90-day period, as the data will have been deleted. You will need to complete a new application if you bring an expired application form to a visa application centre."


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AminSeyed said:


> I thought it was 90 days from when you complete the online application
> 
> "your online form will be valid:
> 
> ...


Rules have changed since my original reply last May.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tahira11 said:


> hey i am applying for my husband, we got married last month, and i live in the uk, and he is pakistan, im just little confuse on how to apply online? is it i have to apply online and stuff? can you please tell me and how


No. Your husband, the applicant, has to apply online in Pakistan, then get biometrics done and submit documents at visa application centre (there are several in Pakistan).
See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/pakistan/applying/?langname=UK


----------



## tahira11 (Jan 2, 2013)

but someone told me wife has to fill it online? im really confuse? and what document will i need


----------

